# Container sharing



## uponthesocial (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been granted my visa and as there's only me I was thinking of sharing a container. Can anyone recommend a good company to use? 

Thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Uponthesocial,

We used Harrow Green from the UK to Melbourne and we thought they were good. That was using s full container though - not sure if they'd be as good with a shared container. 

BTW I don't know how much stuff you have but there are 20ft containers as well as 40ft containers....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## fozzybronze (Jan 12, 2009)

When are you moving out?

And where from?

And where to?

My visa is imminent (so says the consultant, 2 to 4 weeks), and there is just me too, possilbility of approaching a shipper together


----------



## JohnWilliam (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi uponthesocial

I moved over here from London on my own just over a year ago and used Share A Container. Their sites easy enough to use just make sure you book a date close to your own so you don't spend too long waiting for it to turn up.


----------

